# 2ww, so anxious



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi I am currently on day 12 after FET.  I am extremely anxious.  I have had no bleeding (on my last try, I started to bleed around day 9, so on one hand I feel quite positive, but on the other extremely anxious).  I have had lots of sore stomach pains (kinda like pms cramping and sometimes like a stitch), Im still staying positive, but Im having no early pregnancy signs at all!!!!  Can anyone help me out?  I supposed to be doing my test on Wed if I can hold off that long (Im afraid to do it earlier incase its negative).  Is there hope for me??  Has anyone else been in the same boat??

Shaz xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shaz its such an anxious time honey and on a positive note you havent bled yet, stay positive honey and mega congrats on not testing early!!!!  i caved in 4 days early but dont do it       are watchin!!!!

2 more sleeps


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

some bubble for ya honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Shaz the two weeks is a real strain , try and hang in there ,i wasnt positive at all and thought it was all over but i got my BFP 
everyone has there moments of doubt thats completely normal , try and do something to help take your mind of it even for a wee while i found taking the dog for a wee walk helped 
As for the preg signs , i had none at all even with my natural ones ,  everyone has stomach cramps as well but i think thats pretty normal as well ,considering what are bodies have been put through  , i think when we are on the dreaded 2wws we all think  about things to much , your signs all sound good to me hun hang in there 
we are all here for ya if you need a good moan or your feeling low    
Wishing you all the luck in the world for wed hun


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Shaz.. 
Just wanted to pop in an say Hi  
OH I was the very same.. isnt it just the hardest 2 wks of your life  
I had cramps for most of the 2wks and they got worse towards the end, it felt like AF was just about to knock on the door, I also am a member of the "testing early" group     as much as LMK there tried to stop me i went ahead but we got our BFP. 
other symptoms I had were sore boods (but i get them anyway when im due AF) but the night before i test i was extremly warm with a flush rosey face and felt ill all day, so thats what made me test early.. 

Wish you all the luck in the world for wed.. and rememeber the    are watching...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

those pains sounding good, sounds like i was.......i tested night before test day and got correct result...lots positive vibes just hang on in there


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi shaz 

The 2ww is awful, it just wrecks yer head, try and stay positive though as all yer signs are looking good especially the fact u havent had a bleed yet so hang in there mrs, im also a failure to the test early brigade   i wont even tell u how early i tested!! but u no what it made my 2ww worse as head was even more wrecked then wondering if test was right, luckly enough it was. Try and hold out bit longer your doing really well, the very best of luck an keep us posted.xxxx  

and remember        are watching you...x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shaz was really naughty


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i tested 4 days before test day and got a negative, and i was preg with twins,,,dont do it! i was in no mans land till test day! (well night b4!)


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I cant believe the support here, its amazing     

Honestly I cant thank you all enuf   

ok so its the night before testing and i really cant believe im still gud for testing

      

I will keep you all updated.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

wishing you all the luck in the world hun , let us know how you get on , hoping and praying for a BFP for you


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TODAY SHAZ


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

good luck shaz


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone

Thank you sooo much for all the support.

tested this morning

         

NEGATIVE

I really dont understand.  i havent been bleeding, thought that was a good sign, but def negative
   

what do i do now??
wats wrong with me??


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awe hun i am so so sorry    there s nothing wrong with you , dont be thinking that hun     i know its easier said than done
I know its really really hard and we are all hear for you  if you need a chat 
Look after yourselfs , and hope to see you on the main thread hun massive hugs for ya


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

aww shaz hun ..there is nothing at all wrong with you    

just take your time and when you are really come across to the main thread 
take time for you and your DH/DP at the mo 

love LX xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Shaz, So sorry to hear your news hun.  I wish I could give you some words of wisdom, but I can't   all I can say is be rest assured that there is nothing more you could of done and theres absolutely nothing wrong with you. Take time out with DH and give yourself time and when you feel up to it, we'll all be here for you if you need us    

Bunny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

shaz - im so sorry hun    theres nothing wrong with you, its all a game of chance


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shaz honey so sorry for you and dh


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry shaz, I know how u feel.. was on 2ww as well, due to test today but af turned up this morning before I got a chance. There is nothing wrong with us (although i asked myself the same question this morning) but this evening I looked up the statistics and according to what I read - given my age (36) there is a 1 in 4 chance of ivf working. As Avon queen said its all a game of chance   All the best to u and dh/dp, take care xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sparty - im sorry hun  

i tried to think about the one person who must have got a positive and be pleased for them....it was hard though

if you keep trying then sooner or later it could be your turn


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Avon Queen   just read your signature and it gives me hope. How are you finding life with two young boys?
DH and I are going to start again asap. 
Sparty xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sparty - its lovley but ruddy hard work day and night! theyre getting bit easier now theyre older. im glad ive given some hope, cause i had ran out of hope, and i was very fed up and had lost confidence in myself completley, and its so easy to get like that......then it just happened and i realised like i say its all a game of chance     take it easy


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

shaz so sorry hun sending u lots of     


norma30


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Shaz, I am so sorry pet,


----------



## ourjay (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiya Shaz711
how ru huni?? Big hugs all round xx thinking off you both!!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Shaz,

You are not alone.  I wrote this after my 2nd BFN.

*******************************************************************
Just wanted to put a few thoughts down in words to try to support/encourage anyone else who might have gotten or will get a BFN in the next few weeks.

I think that I am lucky to be blessed with an upbeat, cheerful, optimistic outlook and before I embarked on this IVF journey, I tried to make sure that I understood the actual chances.

The statistics have to be taken notice of and I was aware going into this that 72% of women in my age group (37) are unsuccessful at IVF.  

I decided that I would not allow myself to feel like any kind of failure/disappointment if it did not work for us. The more I thought about 28% success rates, the more I felt that it was a great number, but I have to think that it was always more likely not to work. Would anyone here back a horse that was 72% likely to lose a race? (I know its a rubbish analogy, but it's the best I have today).

I have to now accept that this cycle has not worked, but what are my choices? 

Do I lock myself in a darkened room and let myself cry and howl and feel absolutely depressed and down? 
Do I push my husband away and not allow his sorrow to hep me recover? 
Do I cut myself off from my friends who have children because I can't cope with them? 
Do I allow all my anger and frustration to colour my view of my life and kill all enjoyment or happiness until I have my baby in my arms. 

What will happen if I let that happen?

Will my clinic ring me and say that they've made a mistake and that I am actually pregnant. Of course not and by allowing myself to soak in misery and heartbreak, who will I actually be hurting?

Or course I'm going to allow myself some time to heal, feel a bit stronger and maybe enjoy a beer or two. When I feel stronger, only then will I allow myself back on this crazy journey again.

I'm not saying that I don't care, of course I do, but I have to be realistic about the chances of success and I'm not going to let my life be destroyed by infertility.

Where is it written that we all get what we want in life? Maybe a great husband, a nice home, good friends and a lovely, supportive family is what I get? I have to appreciate what I have and enjoy my life.

If I have a baby some day, it has to be an enhancement to my life and I can't live a half existence waiting for my life to start when I get a baby. 

On a positive note, I now know that I my body responds well to the down regulating drugs, that my DH and I can create 'viable' embryos and most importantly we can get to the stage of transfers.  How many unfortunate ladies even here on this site never even get to the transfer stage and face abandoned cycle after abandoned cycle? 

Best of luck to everyone starting the process and to everyone who is waiting to test in the next few weeks

Massive hugs to everyone here, who march towards motherhood, like a silent army.  Keep the faith and our time will come.

Ding ding, bring on round 3!!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

irish dee -


----------

